# Best wax / polish to use?



## Marky_N (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a Titanium silver e46, I think it's that anyway, the lighter silver.

What would be the best polish / wax to use to get a really good shine from it? Like a glass / wet look on the paint work. 

On my dads car, black range rover, I used Megs HD wax and it came out really well, a nice deep colour, looked wet, really good mirror finish reflection too, tried it on my bmw and it gave a ok shine but not as good as I'd like really.

Any information on what you lot use?


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

There's a huge optical difference between darker paints and lighter paints and you saw the difference between dad's black and your silver. It's just the nature of the beast. Darker colors show the shine way better, the lighter colors not so much.
That said, there are a couple of products noted for lighter colors: the Collinite products, 845 and 476. FK1000p. And the obvious - most any sealant like Rejex or Blackfire.

The wife's car is a champagne color, very light and like silver, doesn't show dirt much at all. It gets a sealant a couple of times a year. 
So, the good news for you is that you can save a ton of money not buying Souveran or Supernatural and it'll look really nice with a couple of layers of Collinite, FK1000P or a sealant.


----------



## Marky_N (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah I have been told to give it a good sealant a few times a year and it will help out alot with keeping it looking fresh!


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

paint prep before wax/sealant is what matters most.


----------



## Julien 328i (Feb 8, 2013)

I use mothers wax on a alpine white and its realy good shine


----------



## Revelation19 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a Titanium Silver 328i and have used Dodo Juice Light Fantastic with excellent results. It's a soft wax, and yields a lot of depth of gloss. Great beading, nice product.


----------



## cruisingbimmer (Dec 10, 2012)

I use this:










And it produces results like this:


----------



## chet31 (Jun 13, 2009)

3ismagic# said:


> paint prep before wax/sealant is what matters most.


^This. I polish my car 1-2X per year. After polishing, I have experimented with different sealants and waxes. Specifically, I have used Meguiar's, Menzerna, Rejex, PoorBoy's, Turtle Wax, and NuFinish. Expensive and cheap. When I do half my hood with a sealant or wax, and do nothing with the other half, it is hard to see any difference optically. I think sealants/waxes might help a car with a swirled finish look better.


----------



## S&S (Dec 17, 2012)

For lighter colors and metallic paint I really like Autoglym HD wax. However I hate on dark colors. Here is a GTR that I just did with HD wax.


----------



## thecushion (Mar 22, 2010)

Zaino ...Good stuff..just my .02


----------



## flybynav1965 (Oct 12, 2008)

thecushion said:


> Zaino ...Good stuff..just my .02


LOVE ZAINO! tedious process, but amazing results.

NAV


----------



## Teemo Panda (Dec 10, 2011)

Most of my stuffs in my arsenal are meguiars, love them and I will still continue to use them


----------



## Expo BMW (May 7, 2008)

thecushion said:


> Zaino ...Good stuff..just my .02


As mentioned, preparation is key to providing the best mirror like shine. To finish off I always use Zaino Z2 show car polish and Z8 Grand Finale spray. Both are really easy to use and leave no white residue behind.


----------



## batmbl (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been detailing cars and trying new products for nearly 50 years. Lately, on my 550 I decided to try the bmw liquid carnuba wax. Excellent stuff. Shine is incredible. Waiting to see how durable 2 coats will be.


----------

